# Is there a built-in Android gallery screensaver (Like WebOS has?)



## starmanj (Feb 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I'm on the latest CM9 nightly. I've looked in Google Play, they are all specialized screensavers. Isn't there a native way for Android to become a simple digital picture frame? One that shows family photos while it's in the charging dock?
Thanks!


----------



## gor (Oct 3, 2011)

Wrong section for this post but,

You can download "DeskClock Plus" from playstore. It will replace native deskclock(default dock app). DeskClock Plus has option to choose folder and display pics slideshow.

the first time placing on dock it will ask which app to use, deskclock,deskclock plus...check box to use as default and choose deskclock plus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## ampos (Oct 19, 2011)

DIGITAL PHOTO FRAME is available in WebOS and Android.


----------

